# New Longines Arrival!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

..and it's not even a watch; just a service manual for Longines calibre L749.2	(







)

It came from Bulgaria, but is in English and I paid far too much for it 

Front Cover:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

What watches were this calibre used in Paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Dave, this is Longine's badged version of the ESA 9210 --- the same movement as used in the Omega Speedsonic (Omega badged theirs as Cal. 1255), etc

Anyone who has worked on this movement will know how complicated the chronograph module is...and many of us will not even dismantle this part of the movement. To make matters worse, detailed service manuals on the ESA 9210, Omega Speedsonic are almost non-existent, so I was happy to pay the price for this original copy.

Maybe the two oiling charts below will give you some idea of how many modules this movement has, and the complexity of the movement:


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

STS did wonders with the wreck of a Speedsonic I was sold on chrono24 a couple of years ago, money well spent. Clearly the way to go if you have one that's acting up!


----------

